

Ask HN: Will you use this Google mash up?  - maserati

I built this mash up for learning and fun during my days off. Any feedback will be appreciated to improve my project. http://jamafriend.com/LargeMap.aspx
======
aspir
I think it's pretty cool. It could be a great traveller-centered tool. Weather
and local events/activities seem to be the primary causes of trip success.

As for if I would use it, it would depend on the format and the way the
site/product was deployed. I have 3-5 travel centered mobile apps downloaded,
but I never use them. I would be more likely to use it if it were positioned
as a "get to know the world around you" device. I'm honestly not a cutting
edge adopter for these things though, so my feedback may be more suited for a
2 or 3.0 rollout.

------
basicxman
Neat idea but buggy, News and Events do not finish loading. How about an
option to switch between Celsius and Fahrenheit?

Also, who am I to judge but - _Google_ Maps and _MSN_ search? :S

~~~
maserati
I guess you might be using IE, right? A bug in my Ajax code for IE browser,
trying to correct it. Right now it's optimize for chrome, safari and ff.

